# Swai, Tilapia, Bacon wrapped Scallops and Rounds



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Felt like fish today so I grabbed some Tilapia, Swai and Scallops. I wrapped the Scallops in bacon and then I decided to take a stab at the rounds that Paymaster made. The Tilapia is on the left and the Swai is on the right. I did have a hard time with the bacon staying on the tots so I used tooth picks. I used a seasoned cracker meal on the fish.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I know what everything is but,*

the swali. Good looking spread dogg. Going to make some clam chowder in AM.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

all that is needed is a nice brew to wash it all down :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

wdbrand said:


> the swali. Good looking spread dogg. Going to make some clam chowder in AM.


Asian catfish primarily found in Viet Nam


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Now that looks mighty fine right there!!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I was wondering the bacon how*

stayed put myself. Figgered the ole tooth pick trick would work.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Paymaster said:


> Now that looks mighty fine right there!!!!!!!


Thanks Paymaster.


----------

